# OHB Honey Bees



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

You talkin Olivarez?? If so, I have dealt with them a number of times. I bought their carni's and was happy with them. I know bee breeders, (myself included) always miss a date from time to time, but all my orders from them were filled when they said.


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

Ya, thats them. I ordered some queens from them. Scheduled for May 7th shippment.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I've had good experiences with Olivarez and would order from them again.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Olivares queens*

I have 100 queens shipped today from them. I called and they told me that they were shipped and I will receive them in 1-2 days. 
So far happy with their service. I had to postpone their shipment for a week due to bad weather in North East, they did it without a problem. this is the first time I order from them, have not seen their queens yet but the service was excellent.

Gilman


----------



## Chrissy Shaw (Nov 21, 2006)

*I am getting some packages from them*

They seem like a real top notch bunch.

Chrissy


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

last year i picked up thirty packages the third of april when no other northern ca breeders that i know of were able to on account of weather. the boss man ray took time out to show my wife and i around the place and modestly made the statement that he thought they were able to stay on schedule because of the styrafoam mating nucs they had invested in.
this year i got twenty five packages. while installing i found one queen dead.
i called and they sent a replacement out and the replacement queen arrived and and i was able to install it the day after i called.
the only reason i wouldn't use them next year is i might have enough bees and not need packages


----------

